# Jee + wmi



## d00d (10. Okt 2014)

Hallo Gemeinde,

ich würde gerne für ein Projekt von dem Browser aus auf das WMI Interface von Windows zugreifen. Dafür habe ich mir jWMI bzw. Jawin angeschaut. 

Da ich aber Neuling in JEE bin meine Fragen: Bekommt man vom Browser überhaupt Zugriff auf das WMI des lokalen Rechners? Welche JEE Technologien benötige ich, Stichworte JSP, Servlet, ...?


----------



## JavaMeister (18. Okt 2014)

> Über WMI kann lesend und schreibend, lokal oder vom Netzwerk aus, auf nahezu alle Einstellungen eines Windows-Computers zugegriffen werden



Also man kann über Netzwerk zugreifen, aber nicht aus dem Browser raus. DAs wäre wohl fatal.


----------

